# Specialized Pitch comp or Rockhopper sport.



## cubiker (Sep 29, 2014)

Getting back into mt biking which would be better Specialized Pitch comp or Rockhopper sport. The last mt bike I had was AlpineStars AST300 with 26" Wheels and 3x7 gears. Any ideas would be much appreciated .


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Two different bikes. Do you want a hard tail or a full suspension? Define better. What works for you might not work for me, and vice versa. What type of riding do you do?


----------



## cubiker (Sep 29, 2014)

TenSpeed said:


> Two different bikes. Do you want a hard tail or a full suspension? Define better. What works for you might not work for me, and vice versa. What type of riding do you do?


Trail and hard tail.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Probably the Rockhopper.

What led you to choose those two? Do they both fit you okay?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, the Pitch Comp is a full suspension, so between the two, you just answered your own question. I am with AndrwSwitch on this, what led you to these two specific bikes?


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

Actually, the 2015 Pitch Comp is a 650b hardtail...so it would depend on if he's referring to the FS Pitch that's discontinued now or the brand new one. If he's talking 2015 bikes, the bikes are practically a mirror image parts spec. It really comes down to whether you want 29" wheels or 650b wheels.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I swear - sometimes I think Specialized wants to avoid creating strong identities for their products lately. Is the new Pitch at least slacked out or forked or something?


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

AndrwSwitch, nope not at all. 70.5 degree HTA and 80 or 100mm fork depending on size. It's basically your run of the mill, entry-level hardtail. It's been a pretty good seller at our shop, though. People seem to like the wheel size and overall feel of the bike if they're just getting into the sport.


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

all the new Pitch models are hardtails....I just bought a 15 Pitch sport...I love it...i'm a fat old guy getting back into biking....this thing already lets me do things i couldnt do when i was 20. for my money the sport made better sense than the comp...i think the rockhopper would be a good choice too, but mostly the same animal for a good chunk more $$....just my 2 cents


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

owensjs said:


> AndrwSwitch, nope not at all. 70.5 degree HTA and 80 or 100mm fork depending on size. It's basically your run of the mill, entry-level hardtail. It's been a pretty good seller at our shop, though. People seem to like the wheel size and overall feel of the bike if they're just getting into the sport.


+1 on the wheel size. I tried a Trek 29 too...didnt like it. I'm 5'9", 33 " inseam. My co-worker just went and test rode a 29 too, he's a little taller...maybe 6-feet...He didnt like it either. I think the 650B is the perfect in-between....I dont see it as a compromise, but an improvement over either a 26 or a 29 in most cases


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I swear - sometimes I think Specialized wants to avoid creating strong identities for their products lately. Is the new Pitch at least slacked out or forked or something?


It's weird for sure, the last time they sold this bike it was a Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

It is kind of weird that they named this bike the 'Pitch' given they had a 6" FS 26er by that name only a few years ago. 

With that said, they are essentially built with the same design intent, priced the same, many of the same components, and IIRC, have the same paint job. The difference being the wheel size. I've tooled around the parking lot on both, and they don't feel much different aside from the minor wheels size difference.

If forced to make a recommendation, I would say that the Pitch may be better for S or M sized riders, and the Rockhopper for L or XL sized folks, but that is in no way etched in stone. Ride 'em both, pick one. Be happy.


----------



## cubiker (Sep 29, 2014)

Picked up a 2015 rock hooper today and so far I'm loving it. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

cubiker said:


> Picked up a 2015 rockhopper today and so far I'm loving it. Thanks for all the replies.


Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats! Now pics!!


----------

